# Would anyone like to see a puppy ???



## BillM (Oct 10, 2014)

I know i know, silly question. Everyone wants to see a puppy !!!

This is Dani, she is a 5 month old Great Dane. I went to Martha's Vineyard yesterday to visit her and her family, it was a beautiful day for a road trip 









And this is her mother





And big brother, well not really related but he be the man of the house 





Last but definitely not least Ivan !!!!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 10, 2014)

She is a cutie!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 10, 2014)

Her ears are nipped ... Ouch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 10, 2014)

Scooby dooby dooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjaye (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh my gosh she is adorable. I've always loved great Danes. But, After having had two large dogs in the past, st. Bernard and wolf hound, I'm sticking to smaller breeds.  But she is gorgeous!  Ivan is pretty handsome too.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Oct 10, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Oh my gosh she is adorable. I've always loved great Danes. But, After having had two large dogs in the past, st. Bernard and wolf hound, I'm sticking to smaller breeds.  But she is gorgeous!  Ivan is pretty handsome too.


Those dogs are all on my list to have one day along with a Newfoundland.  I love big dogs!

These are great pics, the second one that shows his feet really shows his size.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 10, 2014)

Is she saddle-broken yet?


----------



## pjaye (Oct 10, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> Those dogs are all on my list to have one day along with a Newfoundland.  I love big dogs!



It was the drool and the poop.  Both in copious amounts.


----------



## BillM (Oct 10, 2014)

They were all extremely well behaved, except when the big boy Sailor decided that it was the day to finally chase Ivan. He had never done that before. You should have seen that 28 year old horse run, until he stopped and kicked Sailor for chasing him. Luckily it was only a glancing blow to the shoulder, he was real lucky.

Ok, one more 

It was a long day for her lol





And one more of Ivan


----------



## BillM (Oct 10, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> Those dogs are all on my list to have one day along with a Newfoundland.  I love big dogs!



Just be aware , Giant breeds have an extremely short life span. Having to put down an 8 year old pet because they are old and can't get around anymore isn't easy to explain to the kids. And giving them the proper care is expensive. Even the simple medications are expensive due to the quantity needed. Between food and supplements-medication I spend more a month feeding my dogs than I spend on my own food, and I only have 2 dogs. They are wonderful but they are not for everyone.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes, that is true.  Luckily I still get a discount on vet care as I used to work in an animal hospital.


----------



## BillM (Oct 10, 2014)

Can you get me a discount lol


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey Dani. Good looking pup. There are horses on our daily walk. Cookie, our Wheaten Terrier, was unsure about horses until I explained that they were just big dogs ... now all is well.


----------



## Mary_Wilson (Dec 4, 2014)

I would have loved to have seen that


----------



## Mary_Wilson (Dec 4, 2014)

Aww


----------

